# looking user experiences on Detailing Kingdom Polishes



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I am looking to add more compounds/polishes to my collection

I am interested in the above

Has anyone any user experiences on them? what pads were good to pair with etc, results etc thanks


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Only people I can think of is Stangalang and I think he did a review of 1 or two of them and Mick (Chongo) has used them as well.

Found this
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=397455


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'd PM Chongo

Proper nice guy and will be 100% honest in his opinion about them


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a big believer in these compounds, so I want to preface this "review" by stating a couple of points

1) I dont earn any revenue from the sales or use of DK products

2) I am not trying to be one of these "vloggers" who feel their opinion on a product should in anyway matter or scare a manufacturer, my opinions are just that, an opinion

3) I polish cars to a high level 7 days a week, I don't earn a living elsewhere so am fully focused on refinishing paint

DK 1.1 is the closest liquid I've found to perfect. It isn't perfect, nothing is, but this is the closest to it so far. It balances cut and finish like nothing before it. Panels stay cooler than with other compounds, the lubricants are sublime and there is minimal filling. Buff off is effortless so its safer for soft clear, it messes with sensitive clear less than most other compounds and its mega for single stage paints due to said lubrication 
Because of all of the above it can be used on the worst paints with VERY heavy pads, on bad paint with an mf pad or as a one step enhancement product on foam. It honestly barely needs finishing down

Finale is excellent. It didn't blow me away like 1.1, but it is very reliable. Prefers a slower speed than other finishing polishes but shares a lot of the same characteristics as 1.1
Both are worth having but 1.1 changed my business, I think its spectacular


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I am a big believer in these compounds, so I want to preface this "review" by stating a couple of points
> 
> 1) I dont earn any revenue from the sales or use of DK products
> 
> ...


Any comparison with Polish Angel polishes? If You ever use them?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

pawlik said:


> Any comparison with Polish Angel polishes? If You ever use them?


Yes, I personally think 1.1 is considerably better than master compound. BUT, I have found if 1.1 doesn't like a particular paint then master compound usually works. So I still keep both
Finale is a lot like the master finishing polish. In use and looks, I would say money and availability is the deciding factor for me


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Matt , how about the last cut compounding glaze where does that fit in with the way you work as I did notice your where testing it out a while back .:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

neil b said:


> Matt , how about the last cut compounding glaze where does that fit in with the way you work as I did notice your where testing it out a while back .:thumb:


"almost" on par with 1.1
Remember this is just my opinion. But these 2 are showing what can be done with an abrasive now. They both have lovely long work times, out cut and finish basically everything else and aren't "solventy" in smell or on the throat. 
I personally give 1,1 the edge, things like it clogs pads more slowly and releases spent product better. but we are really getting into finer details here, BOTH out perform older compounds in every measurable way. Basically I reach for 1.1 everytime. If for whatever reason that doesn't work first time I swap to TLC. 99 times out of hundred thats job done


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

stangalang said:


> "almost" on par with 1.1
> Remember this is just my opinion. But these 2 are showing what can be done with an abrasive now. They both have lovely long work times, out cut and finish basically everything else and aren't "solventy" in smell or on the throat.
> I personally give 1,1 the edge, things like it clogs pads more slowly and releases spent product better. but we are really getting into finer details here, BOTH out perform older compounds in every measurable way. Basically I reach for 1.1 everytime. If for whatever reason that doesn't work first time I swap to TLC. 99 times out of hundred thats job done


Thanks for the reply Matt appreciate your opinion 👍🏻, yeah technology in polishes has came along way in a short space of time , I have 1.1 as used that to correct my Mazda CX-5 when I first got it as I was not wanting a compound that tears at the paint and takes off vast amounts of clear in one hit as paint on the cx5 is on the low side roof been the lowest of 73- 78 microns, 1.1 on a light cut pad removed 90% of the marks and left a really good finish ,and followed up with Sonax perfect finish job done .


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

^Wot 'e sez.

Here's my thinking from last summer:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5380630&postcount=134

I've actually warmed to the DK stuff more since.

It really is very versatile, and I now think 1.1 on some paints is much better than Koch Chemie with the right pad, but I wouldn't presume to add to stangalang's comprehensive assessments.

Peter


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I am a big believer in these compounds, so I want to preface this "review" by stating a couple of points
> 
> 1) I dont earn any revenue from the sales or use of DK products
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply:thumb: Your work is awesome!

I would be using on a force drive polisher, Have you ever used DK1.1 mixed with finale as it says on the website the 2 combined make for a great one step enhancement?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

euge07 said:


> thanks for the reply:thumb: Your work is awesome!
> 
> I would be using on a force drive polisher, Have you ever used DK1.1 mixed with finale as it says on the website the 2 combined make for a great one step enhancement?


Never ever found the need, 1.1 is spectacular on its own but I wouldn't tell you not to try it


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Never ever found the need, 1.1 is spectacular on its own but I wouldn't tell you not to try it


I'm excited now:buffer:

last question but what pads do you find it works best with, foam, uro/mf or wool?


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

euge07 said:


> I'm excited now:buffer:
> 
> last question but what pads do you find it works best with, foam, uro/mf or wool?


From What I've read, it works great no matter what pad type.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

If one were to compare DK compounds to the range from Scholl (which i'm familiar with) which product from DK replaces which Scholl counter part?

DK 1.1 : (Scholl S3 ?)
DK 3.3 : (Scholl S20 ?)
DK Finale : (Scholl S40 ?)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

euge07 said:


> I'm excited now:buffer:
> 
> last question but what pads do you find it works best with, foam, uro/mf or wool?


Loves wool on a rotary, MF pads on a random orbital work great, urofibre especially, and the foam pads that buff and shine make also



ENEP said:


> If one were to compare DK compounds to the range from Scholl (which i'm familiar with) which product from DK replaces which Scholl counter part?
> 
> DK 1.1 : (Scholl S3 ?)
> DK 3.3 : (Scholl S20 ?)
> DK Finale : (Scholl S40 ?)


I haven't tried 3.3, but yes with the others. 1.1 would be like S3xxl and finale like S40


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Just ordered a bottle of 1.1 . Might be a while before I get an opportunity to try it out , sounds like a great polish. Thanks for the above info👍


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I brought a set of the sample bottles from Imran. They are amazing polishes. Having used 3M range for years. These are a million times better to use. Feel so much safer on plastic too. Plus very little dust

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

